# Industrial Setup!



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 12, 2008)

Give Me Some Interesting Ideas.


----------



## speedhabit (Jul 12, 2008)

Get some serious grow experience under your belt.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow, That Was A Very Interesting Idea! THANKS......


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Wow, That Was A Very Interesting Idea! THANKS......


seriously, we need to know your experience level before answering.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 13, 2008)

Im Not Planning On Setting One Up!!!


----------



## SeattlePot (Jul 19, 2008)

Maybe you'd be more interested in a movie or something. Homegrown is good. Amazon has a few fiction books about growing weed.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 19, 2008)

Riiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 20, 2008)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiight.


Dude
It's like going into a chefs kitchen and trying to be top dog cooking all the stuff.
You're gonna fuck up and get burnt/burn stuff.

What i'm trying to say is that you need experience in growing before you start doing big grow ops.
Some people do just go straight ahead and get a 60 plant set up going..
A lot of the plants die/get killed etc.


Just get a few small 4-15 plant grows under your belt before you even think about reaching the higher numbers.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 20, 2008)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Im Not Planning On Setting One Up!!!


 
Im Not Planning On Giving You Interesting Ideas!!!


----------



## panhead (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want real answers then post specific details like room size,lighting,cooling,expected yeilds,investment & start up cash.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 20, 2008)

:-/ Ok, Since You Guys Are All So Much More "Advanced" Since Your In Advanced Growing. Tell Some Of Your "Advanced" Grow Ops So I Can Get An Idea Of What Your Talking About.


----------



## panhead (Jul 20, 2008)

So we can impress you with our fantastic coolness  WTF dude.

You start a thread about an industrial grow that you need ideas for yet you have no clue where to start,what do you want us to say,i think your just killing time with this thread,you've stated you dont plan on setting up a grow so whats the point,whats your point for that matter.

Then you get all pissy & try to be a smarty ass with everybody .

Are you just looking for cool pics or what ?


----------



## That Smell (Jul 22, 2008)

Arrid. You dont know what the fuck your talking about. All people are not created equally. Some people like lets say my friend grew 90 in an industrial set up first time in the middle of summer 97% survival rate. Just because you started learning to cook by making PB and J's in your mama's kitchen doesnt mean that other Chefs are willing to waste years growing small numbers. Remember think small live small. Motherfucker.


----------



## panhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Ganjaglutin said:


> WTF You Ignorant Cocksuckers! I Said Im NOT Going To Set One Up! Damn! I Came Here Interested In What You Guys Mean By Advanced But Apparently Its Just Putting Down Questions!


You've got a bad attitude problem along with word comprehension,the advanced forum is not about the size of the grow it is about using advanced techniques in growing.

Your out of control.


----------



## mykul916 (Jul 22, 2008)

calm the fuck down you fuckin kid. what are you 12? mommy and daddy dont give you enuf attention so you come onto our forum and start shit? (these ?'s are rhetorical.) dont ask STUPID QUESTION'S and you wont get stupid answer's. dont ask how to setup a grow if you dont intend to grow. as a matter of fact, get off this site. becuz we dont want ur mommy walkin in and seein OUR shit over YOUR shoulder. or more simply....fuck off.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 22, 2008)

What. The. Fuck. I Ask A Question, You Take Everything I Say And Try And Make It Blasphemy. IM NOT 12! And Why Use Some Of The Oldest Insults. You Act Like YOU'RE 12!


----------



## SenorSanteria (Jul 22, 2008)

Neg.

To the OP, youre being a super douche.

That is all.


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

SenorSanteria said:


> Neg.
> 
> To the OP, youre being a super douche.
> 
> That is all.




hahaha yes A super douche


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey all, doesnt anyone find it strange that this retard capitalizes the first letter in every word

And glutin, why not read the threads in this section to learn like the 1000's of others before you? Posting a question about what goes on here is plain stupid, the answer has been right in front of you the whole time, READ, RESEARCH, U RETARD


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh and glutin, I know who u r and where u live FYI


----------



## skunkdog (Jul 22, 2008)

WordNet - _Cite This Source_ - Share This *advanced*
_adjective_1. farther along in physical or mental development; "the child's skeletal age was classified as 'advanced'"; "children in the advanced classes in elementary school read far above grade average" 2. comparatively late in a course of development; "the illness had reached an advanced stage"; "an advanced state of exhaustion" 3. ahead of the times; "the advanced teaching methods"; "had advanced views on the subject"; "a forward-looking corporation"; "is British industry innovative enough?" 4. at a higher level in training or knowledge or skill; "an advanced degree"; "an advanced text in physics"; "special seminars for small groups of advanced students at the University" 5. ahead in development; complex or intricate; "advanced technology"; "a sophisticated electronic control system" 6. far along in time; "a man of advanced age"; "advanced in years"; "a ripe old age"; "the ripe age of 90" 7. (of societies) highly developed especially in technology or industry; "advanced societies"; "an advanced country technologically" 8. situated ahead or going before; "an advance party"; "at that time the most advanced outpost was still east of the Rockies" [syn: advance]


----------



## skunkdog (Jul 22, 2008)

Advanced - Definitions from Dictionary.com

dose this help????


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jul 22, 2008)

ganjalutin I dont understand people like you, and what do u mean industrial setup ill inlightin you. Here you go lots of lights, lots of pots, lots of soil get the picture you shouldnt ask stupid questions then get smart when people suggest tings that are realistic and logical.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jul 22, 2008)

By advanced they mean experimental ideas that are not common with simple growing. Stop smoking pot ur too dumb you give stoners like me a bad name, and dont bother talking shit about me, I wont be back to ur worthless ass thread.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 23, 2008)

Right, well Rollitups community sure showed up in fine fashion for whats apparently a worthless, pointless, retarded thread. Damn, you say I'm twelve, retarded, rude, ignorant, dumb, etc yet you play into my "game". Wouldn't all your posts make all of you a bunch of hypocrites? You say my thread is a waste of time and basically blasphemy yet you help keep alive, And THRIVE! What? Do you have nothing to do then insult someone you think is twelve? Why make a persons experience on Rollitup, which, in the past, has been filled with nothing but kind-hearted truthful responses, into a horrible, nasty, barrage of insults and attacks upon me which attempt to make me feel stupid for asking a question? WHY? What is your guy's problem. Go blaze a joint/bowl/blunt/other Rollitup member with an honest question goddamita and leave me in !!!


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 23, 2008)

alright man, i'll lay it out for you as clearly and kindly as I can.

You started a thread, you entitled it "industrial setup", and then, as the only text in the body of the post you said "Give me some interesting ideas".

Lets start with this. First off, the very nature of this post is...kind of annoying. you're saying give me something even though I supplied almost no details as to what i'm talking about, what i'm planning to do, why i'm asking this at all, etc etc. no context, just some random demand.

so, at first we asked your level of experience. you not only didnt answer the question, but your response of "I'M NOT PLANNIN ON SETTING ONE UP" was just plain childish. You asked for our help, and when you didnt immediately like the way we tried to help you, you lashed out in that absurd, inappropriate manner. It was thoroughly obnoxious.

after that, it became clear to anyone who had clicked on this thread to see what it was about that you were acting like a punk (I'm sure I dont speak for everyone, but I bet i'm not alone) and didnt want to actually learn anything, but seemed to have some sort of odd ulterior motive, and serious attitude problem.

you were then deemed to be a 'super-douche'....which I can only imagine is some sort of either 1) oversized douche-bottle capable of cleansing the meaty flaps of Ms king kong herself or 2) a regular sized douche with extra potent chemicals meant for only the filthiest of panty badgers, the crusty, disease ridden sort. Not fit for normal human use.

and....now here we are.


----------



## SeattlePot (Jul 23, 2008)

That Smell said:


> Arrid. You dont know what the fuck your talking about. All people are not created equally. Some people like lets say my friend grew 90 in an industrial set up first time in the middle of summer 97% survival rate.



How the fuck did 87.3 plants survive? Your saying that your friend killed 2.7 plants and in the same post claiming that other people "don't know what they're talking about." Retarded.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 23, 2008)

OK TMB77, Your mad beacause I didn't say "Please"? WTF type of response is that? It slipped my mind so now I get a barrage of insults because you also find the fact that I'm not planning on setting a grow op up? Nobody wanted to say a single thing I didn't want a movie or book. And then a person said this,

"Dude
It's like going into a chefs kitchen and trying to be top dog cooking all the stuff.
You're gonna fuck up and get burnt/burn stuff.

What i'm trying to say is that you need experience in growing before you start doing big grow ops.
Some people do just go straight ahead and get a 60 plant set up going..
A lot of the plants die/get killed etc.


Just get a few small 4-15 plant grows under your belt before you even think about reaching the higher numbers."

How the FUCK is me asking for interesting ideas for theoretical industrial setups like fucking going into a chef's kitchen and trying to be top dog! Why because I'm not setting one up make any difference on ideas? I don't want a specific type! Just different, interesting, "Advanced" ideas! What's my point Panhead! I think I've stated it several times! I JUST Want Ideas! Not specifics! And also Panhead, I NEVER SAID IT HAD TO BE BIG! YOU DID! But while we are on the topic of size, *Industrial* setups ARE normally large, at least to my knowledge. And how is my age a contributer to answer to my question, as long as I'm not setting it up, IT SHOULDN'T! And Mykul916, This is a public forum, so you fuck off, I don't have to leave. How am I being a super-douche! I asked a question and I got a barrage of ridicule scorn and slander! Actually Blackcoupe01 I have, so I decided to ask a question of my own. AND no you don't. I did NOT ask for the difinnition of advanced, but it's nice to know!  No, it does not help. Jimbizzzale, read the other posts, apparently size doesn't matter. Jimbizzzale, that's what I meant, experimental ideas are the most interesting, =D, sad to hear that. 



LOL, I never thought of doing the math on that calculation... 87.3........


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 23, 2008)

Usually there's a response by Now...


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ganjaglutin said:


> OK TMB77, Your mad beacause I didn't say "Please"? WTF type of response is that?



wow, nice reading skills.

Ok, you are now an official super-douche, and i'll know to ignore your idiotic posts.

later bitch!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL, It Was Another Way Of Saying, I Didn't Say Please And Thank You After Every Post.


----------



## DirtyDoper (Jul 23, 2008)

OK then if you arent lookin for specifics then you could use soil, hydroponics, or aeroponics to grow. You could grow them under HPS, Metal Halide, CFL's, Fluorescents lights. Using UVB as supplemental lighting. You could use low stress training, high stress training, "breaking", exact nutrient adjustment or a number of other techniques that can be easily found with a little initiative and research. During flowering you can adjust temps with some strains to change the color of the plants, depending on strain. Not to mention, adjusting harvest time to experiment with potency. If nothing else, you can experiment with cross hybridizing of different types of plants to change plant height,smell, taste, growth patterns and flower time.


I have not tried any of these thing but I DID learn about most of it by doing some research here and at other sites. Without asking anything more specific, you have to be willing to do some research of your own.If you do want to ask something more specific people will probable be more than happy to answer as best they can.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 23, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about! Thanks!! Well sorta. Well Thats Just The Basics, Of Sorts. This is advanced growing and I was thinking more along the lines of different types of expiremental stuff. You know.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well put DirtyD. 

And Gangaglutin, you cant expect us to help you if you cant help yourself. You gotta put in work like everyone else, and then once your actually involved somewhat in what your thread is about, its more likely youll get help from all angles.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ive been pollinating my female buds with human semen, the failure rate is high but the rewards are worth it IMHO. Id say out of 20 plants 1 takes the seed and I end up with a sweet hybrid that looks kida like Swamp Thing but smells better.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 23, 2008)

Are You Saying To Make A Good Industrial Setup You Should Jack-Off Into A Bucket Of Water????????????


----------



## DirtyDoper (Jul 23, 2008)

Bwahahahahahahhahhahahaha. Now that's some funny shit.

Does it have sentience?? Not sure that I'd wanna smoke that herb.


I have read about people trying to cross-hybridize roses and MJ. Not sure that they ever has any documented success. lots of hearsay, but nothing rock solid.

There are also a number of different ways (kind of) to cure smoke for better flavor, effect.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 24, 2008)

Eh, Not Much Use For Rosabis In The Industry.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 24, 2008)

Rosabump!!


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Cannabis has been crossed with other plants like hops, but your not gonna cross cannabis with something and actually come out with a plant better than the cannabis you started with. So Its pointless when your growing smoke. And as far as my last comment, I was stoned so disregard that, I didnt mean to give away my secret.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 24, 2008)

White Big Bud Widow!!!!!


----------



## DirtyDoper (Jul 24, 2008)

I know a big white widow....I call her aunt bertha.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 24, 2008)

lol.......


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone Got Any Interesting Industrial, Or Fuck, ANY Setups? And By This I Mean Complex Or Experimental In A Nature That Would Maximize On Profit Or Quality?


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2008)

get alot of the 4 ft floro tubes, like 10 of em'. then fill up some aquariums with gravel like an inch under the top and fill it with pond water. this set up should pull in at least 4 elbows a month with a rotation crop


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 25, 2008)

That Is Interesting... Could You Explain More?


----------



## ontariogrower (Jul 26, 2008)

heres and idea buy an old factory in the middle of now where that has low sealings like 6 foot and fill it with lights and clones and away you go.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 26, 2008)

Eh, Kinda Interesting But REALLY Plain In The Real Sense Of The Idea And Some Guy Buying A Factory In The Middle Of Nowhere And Runing Up The Electricity Bill???


----------



## skunkdog (Jul 27, 2008)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Eh, Kinda Interesting But REALLY Plain In The Real Sense Of The Idea And Some Guy Buying A Factory In The Middle Of Nowhere And Runing Up The Electricity Bill???


 
thats were the genny runnin on hho cames into play,but mite need 2 of them to run the 5 tone aircon?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 27, 2008)

Xd lollers


----------



## Dabu (Jul 27, 2008)

Try something like this. You should be able to research and find out what is what. I'll give you a hint: This setup grows 24 plants.  Those buckets are 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL, OK.. Ill Try And Figure Out Wat THAT Is!!!! Its VERY Interesting Compared To Other Posts. Love The Illustration. But I Would LOVE Other Posts. X-)


----------



## Anastasis (Jul 28, 2008)

A huge, hydro system under 25 1000 watt HPS lights, full computerized CO2 and environmental controls, and more plants than you'll ever smoke in your life. 

Idk, that's pretty interesting.


----------



## ontariogrower (Jul 28, 2008)

oh I forgot you need to make sure you have 3phase electricity.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 28, 2008)

Umm, IDK, I Plan To Smoke Eat Drink Ingest In Anyway A Lot Of Marijuana.


----------



## silver back (Aug 3, 2008)

Dabu said:


> Try something like this. You should be able to research and find out what is what. I'll give you a hint: This setup grows 24 plants.  Those buckets are 5 gallon buckets.


ive got this system they are actually 15 liter pots but they only fill to the over flow pipes so its only about 12 liters of root space so had to cut it up and use bigger pots 

Hydroponics Starter Kits

and at £3595 ($7101) not cheap


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 3, 2008)

??? That Sounds More Expensive Than Interesting...



_________________________

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d_JTV9E3J48&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d_JTV9E3J48&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## nathenking (Aug 5, 2008)

This thread is a complete waste of time


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 5, 2008)

As Is Your Existence =D


----------



## H&D (Aug 6, 2008)

Ganjaglutin said:


> :-/ Ok, Since You Guys Are All So Much More "Advanced" Since Your In Advanced Growing. Tell Some Of Your "Advanced" Grow Ops So I Can Get An Idea Of What Your Talking About.


Mental note to ones self no time for Ganjaglutin at all ...

Another wanna be grower there should be some kind of fuckhead filter on here ...


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 6, 2008)

Mental note to ones self, spend extra time with H&D because he's obviously mentally retarded. =D


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 6, 2008)

BTW, Nice Plants


----------



## jivalst (Aug 6, 2008)

> Dude
> It's like going into a chefs kitchen and trying to be top dog cooking all the stuff.
> You're gonna fuck up and get burnt/burn stuff.
> 
> ...


I just have built a grow room and this is my first grow. I'm about to harvest my first 80 ladies. I do have a BA in horticulture though but it can be done with the right research and a green thumb.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 6, 2008)

Your A Role Model For All Newbies.


----------



## jivalst (Aug 6, 2008)

I try.....need any help just ask....and if you have not yet watch all the weed growing vids on youtube 10 times each....take notes then read every one of these grow sites 5 times....you should be ready!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 7, 2008)

LOL You Have No Idea The Things I Did When I Was Totally New To It! LOL My First Grow Was One Plant Under This 13 Watt Fluorescent Twist Bulb. But I Read Every Site And Watched Every Videa And Read Every Book!


----------



## jivalst (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah and setting up is costly...Its hard to get out cheap


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 8, 2008)

Ya But Back Then I Was Thirteen!! 20 Bucks A Month Allowance And Pushin Maybe A QP Continously With Just With Just A Hundred Dollar Profit... It Was Just A Bit Expensive.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol Anymore Criticism Or Anymore Help?


----------



## MrGhani (Oct 9, 2008)

How about this : YouTube - AmsterdamDemo 

Looks pretty interresting to me, could imagine row afte row after row after ...(and so on)
pretty nice way to use the light for its full potential 

Was wondering if you could have light movers set up to save on the electricity bill


----------



## dazed76 (Oct 11, 2008)

any of you guys think a little bit why anyone wants to ask to do industrial lol i smell bacon they obviously dont wana keep an eye on anyone who grows 5 seeds but someone who has experience with 1000 plants plus lol if you not try looking into flower growing in amsterdam they do 100 lighters over there


----------



## titanium3g (Oct 14, 2008)

I didn't realize people actually argued this long on forums.......


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Nov 3, 2008)

MAO You Guys Are Funny! No Ones Arguin Titanium, Just Criticism. Whether Or Not Its Positive Or Negative Isnt The Matter.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Feb 5, 2009)

Jesus..........


----------



## MADISM (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is what your talking about
http://forum.grasscity.com/grow-journals/280252-220-suagr-kane-14-000-watt.html


----------



## wilsoncr17 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Jesus..........


wept.

(like how he said it in Event Horizon)


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Feb 26, 2009)

Fucked Up Movie


----------



## AGSteve (Feb 26, 2009)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> By advanced they mean experimental ideas that are not common with simple growing. Stop smoking pot ur too dumb you give stoners like me a bad name, and dont bother talking shit about me, I wont be back to ur worthless ass thread.


got as far as this post and stopped wasting my time. op is a fool.


----------



## nexcare (Feb 26, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> MAO You Guys Are Funny! No Ones Arguin Titanium, Just Criticism. Whether Or Not Its Positive Or Negative Isnt The Matter.


You're a top 5 worst poster!

Do You Understand What I Mean? The Capital Letters At The Start Of Each Word In Every Sentence Really Helps To Justify Your Interest In Industrial Setups. 

Use google, douchebag.


----------



## jankdatank420 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, I'm vary skilled in the trades, HVAC, electrical, plumbing, etc. Do you have any tips for me to use my skills as an advantage to have the most efficient set up.I have about 200 sqft.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> got as far as this post and stopped wasting my time. op is a fool.


 This Makes Me Sad



nexcare said:


> You're a top 5 worst poster!
> 
> Do You Understand What I Mean? The Capital Letters At The Start Of Each Word In Every Sentence Really Helps To Justify Your Interest In Industrial Setups.
> 
> Use google, douchebag.


Damn.

DAMN!

How Does It Not! Why Do You People Hate The Way I Type!!

I Think It Would Be Right If I Reported You.


----------



## Grubs (May 25, 2009)

Buy 100 acres, plow it, seed it, water it, add some fertilizer, wait, harvest.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

ADVANCED Marijuana Cultivation. This Is Advanced Marijuana Cultivation Isnt It. I Just Reply To All My Subscribed Thread. That Would Provide A Hefty Reggie Crop.


----------

